# Recommend scope for Ruger Target Gray



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I took my Zeiss off my Ruger Target Grey in 22-250 and put it on my New Custom 300WBY and that is where it will stay. So, any recommendations for scope to shoot targets and varments? If anyone has a used scope he thinks would work and would sell let me know. I am trying to stay under 400.00. Help would be appriceated. thank


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

weaver v-16. i had one once, and for the money, i think it is the best scope ive ever used.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

neb_bo said:


> weaver v-16. i had one once, and for the money, i think it is the best scope ive ever used.


Yes, this is a good scope for around the money I want to spend and I have it as one of the scopes on my wish list at Midway. Also I have on my wish list the following scope and I would have to cough up 100.00 more for a 
Leupold VX-2 Target Scope 6-18x 40mm Adjustable Objective 1/8 MOA Target Dot Reticle Matte which is 489.00. I really like to shoot small groups with my rifle and developed loads and I believe this scope will let me do so at distances where the coyote like to stay when running across the wide open area. thanks for you thoughts on a scope.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i just recently got a 10/22 and put a barska scope on it ... It is a 3-13 IR scope. It is very clear and very sturdy. and i think i only paid like $65 for it. Then $20 for the rings.

But over all it is a very nice scope. I got it down at gander here in fargo


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well since I spent so much money on my Custom 300WBY I could not resist a sale at Midway and I sure hope I did not make a mistake, but if I did I will just learn from it and go on. I bought a -

Nikon Buckmasters Scope 6-18x 40mm Side Focus BDC Reticle Matte - for 269.95. Like I said, sure hope I did not make a mistake. Thanks for the imput, I sure hope I don't have to by a Leupold after spending this money on the Nikon. Oh well, it would not be the first time I blew it, we will see. I will let you all know how it works whether it does or doesn't help me shoot good small groups. later


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

$269?????? I might buy another one. As you know, I love the one I have. You will not regret it. I have never bought a top end scope, but the buckmaster has the true-est adjuments I have ever used. I have great confidence in it. If you don't like it, let me know. I would be inclined to purchase it from you.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmmmm I'm browsing on Midway every day almost and never saw that sale. Not in my emails either.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok i just found it. Pretty sure I'll have one on the way in a few mins. Glad you posted that. It's exactly what i've been looking for.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

have you used a side focus? if not, i think youll really like it. i dont have one, but some guys i work with use them, and thats a handy invention.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

The Nikon will be coming in this Friday and I will be shooting the rifle with new handloads trying to achieve good tight groups starting next week. I will certainly report the results of not only the groups but my expriences and impression as well as ease of operating function and accuracy of clicks using the four corners test of the new Nikon. Actually, I am excited not only to shoot and find good loads but to see how well I can accomplish this using the Nikon Buckmasters Scope 6-18x 40mm Side Focus BDC Reticle Matte. Until that time :beer: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm really pondering on that scope right now. i really can't decide. It would be going on my Savage 30-06, it is the gun I usually use for deer hunting. I'm just not sure 6x is low enough for closer shots. I had been looking for the exact same scope, but 4.5-14x40 and now can't decide if I should wait for a deal on that or jump on this. I will be building an AR that it might eventually be able to go on. Just don't know what to do. Helllllllllllllllllllllp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

6 power if the shot is 75-50yds or less would and could be a problem for some. But that said I have hunted with a fixed 6x and killed deer up close like 60yds and of course further out. If you are going to use it on other applications you could justify it. just some thought, but remember I have never owned a Nikon and this is speaking of using a fix power Leupold.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> I'm really pondering on that scope right now. i really can't decide. It would be going on my Savage 30-06, it is the gun I usually use for deer hunting. I'm just not sure 6x is low enough for closer shots. I had been looking for the exact same scope, but 4.5-14x40 and now can't decide if I should wait for a deal on that or jump on this. I will be building an AR that it might eventually be able to go on. Just don't know what to do. Helllllllllllllllllllllp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I killed a running jackrabbit today with mine on 6x at about 50-60 yards. It was set 100 yards on the SF. No problem. The embarassing part is, I missed the shot just before that while it was standing still.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

What I have discovered with the help of some friends is that you cannot find a brighter, clearer scope than the Nikon 6.5-20X44 Monarch is because there isn't one. At sniper's hide, there was a review from a German magazine where the Nikon was tested along with 7 or 8 other high end (read high $) scopes like Schmidt & Bender, Zeiss, Swarovsky and others. They tested these scopes in in a factory using optical equipment. They found the Nikon had the highest light transmission of all the scopes, bar none. Now the buckmaster is not a monarch but I have found out that it is not far off at all. I really appreciate you all for really putting me at ease about the kind of scope and also Nikon. I do not think without your help I would have even considered Nikon in a serious way. I don't even have the scope yet (will be here Friday) and I am looking at them in a much different light and I am beginning to really like what I see. thanks guys just me
:beer: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ahhhhh hell, what do those guys at the hide know anyway...... :wink:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> Ahhhhh hell, what do those guys at the hide know anyway...... :wink:


It's ok Jiffy, really, I agree, I just know they know more than me    :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot of those guys know more than all of us combined......not just about shooting, but about other "stuff."...........


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> A lot of those guys know more than all of us combined......not just about shooting, but about other "stuff."...........


Jiffy, they have forgotten more than we will ever hope to know. When those guys do a test it is for real and many times puts our notions and feelings about things in their place. I had know idea how good Nikon was because I have been brain washed by Leupold and German scope companies making me think I was buying the best because I was spending a lot of money. Sure makes me feel foolish to discover what I have just discovered about Nikon and good glass after 30yrs of hunting, reloading, and shooting. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have 2 Nikons, for the most part I am extremely happy with both. I have both a Monarch and a Buckmaster. I can't tell the difference between my Monarch and the Lupy VX-III's. I'm extremely happy with this scope, especially for the price.

I can't really complain about my Buckmaster, for the most part (for what I use it for) it is a good scope. Two concerns I have with my Buckmaster: 1) The reticle lines are a bit to "thick" for my liking, and 2) It doesn't track as true as I would like. A quick box test will determine tracking for you. IMO, if money is a factor, Nikons are a viable option.

I suppose I should explain a "box test" being there may be some who don't know what it is. What you do is shoot a shot at your zero, dial 6 MOA up and shoot a shot, dial 6 MOA right and shoot a shot, dial 6 MOA down and shoot and then finally dial 6 MOA left and shoot. Your 1st and your 5th shots should be in the same place or touching. (barring wind change and you do your part :wink: ) Its just a quick test to see if when you put dope on your rifle that it is exactly what you expect it to be. For the most part it really isn't that big of a deal if your scope doesn't track right unless you do a lot of turret twisting. At longer ranges it can throw you off quite a bit. :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree that the cross hairs are a bit big on the BM, but I like it anyway.


----------



## newenglanddrisc (Feb 4, 2007)

On that note
if money was not an object and you just wanted to put the best possible (40 to 4 4 mm 12 power scope) on a browning A bolt medallion ( 243) what scope would you "invest" in
remember ( I buy one toy a year) money isn't a factor as I just want a scope that brings 400 yard coyote shots up close !


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.schmidtbender.com/precisionhunter.shtml :beer:


----------

